# Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil?



## Kalif02 (2. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner gekauft  und muss jetzt nach kurzer zeit feststellen das der Rechner leise Pfeift  was aber schon etwas störend ist wie ich finde. 
Was mir auffält ist, dass wen ich etwas spiele oder etwas anspurchsvolles damit tue ist das Pfeifen weg?!

Das Geräusch ist also nur im Windows leerlauf ständig zu hören und jenachdem wen ich mal mit dem Mausrad scrolle oder im Internet surfe verändert sich etwas leise der Pfeifton.. Grafikkarte kann ich ausschliessen hab schon gewechselt, Festplatte ist es wohl auch nicht.. Wobei das Geräusch sofort loslegt wen das System geladen wird. Voher im Bios oder so ist es nicht zu hören. Wen ich den CPU Kühler kurz beim Starten festhalte ist das Geräusch fast weg es ist leiser geworden aber immernoch zu hören. Ich bin mit dem Pfeifen echt überfragt  

Danke für eure hilfe im vorraus.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*

Schreib doch mal auf welche Hardware das ist.
Hört sich für mich aber so an als wenn du Spulenfiepen von der Grafikkarte hast.


----------



## Kalif02 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*

Boad: ASUS M5A 78L-M LX
AMD FX 6100 six core 4 Ghz
AMD Radeon HD 6670
16 GB Ram
430 watt Netzteil

Grafikkarte habe ich schon eine andere ausprobiert das Pfeifen ist immer noch da... 
Wie gesagt wen ich etwas spiele oder so ist es komplett weg


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*

Was für ein Netzteil ist das denn?


----------



## Kalif02 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*

Wie das heißt weis ich nicht .. soweit ich weiß ist es keine Marke an der seite steht APX Netzteil.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*

Kannst du mal schauen was auf dem Aufkleber steht oder ein Foto davon posten?


----------



## Kalif02 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*

ATX sry..


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*

Ach du Schreck. 
Das Netzteil ist aber echt Müll. Du solltest dir ein neues kaufen. So oder so.


----------



## poiu (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*

Crap vom feinsten


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*

Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil und dann schaust du ob sich das Problem damit in Luft aufgelöst hat.

Wenn du sagst was für ein Budget du hast können wir dir ein paar Netzteile empfehlen.


----------



## Kalif02 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*

Okey aber wie kann es mit dem zusammenhängen das wen ich etwas spiele das es dan komplett weg ist?! Bzw. es nur im Leerlauf zu hören ist.  Und wen ich den CPU Kühler kurz beim start festhalte das es dan leiser ist.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*

Ein neues Netzteil brauchst du sowieso. Also kauf dir eins und dann schaust du weiter.


----------



## Kalif02 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*

Das erklärt jetzt aber nicht wieso es sich so verhält. -.-


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*

Es kann einfach daran liegen dass dein Netzteil eben langsam den Zustand annimmt den es ab Werk schon hat. Nämlich Schrott.
Daher austauschen und dann weiter sehen.


----------



## marcus022 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*

Das Summen/Pfeifen was du hörst kann auch einfach eine Resonanz sein die  das Gehäuse überträgt. Und wenn du spielst sind alle Lüfter lauter als  das nervende Geräusch somit fällt es dir dann nicht mehr auf. Aber höre  bitte erst einmal auf -Threshold- und kaufe dir ein neues Netzteil weil  mit dem Ding ziehst du keine Hosenträger straff.


----------



## poiu (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*

Komplett PC Pfeift = komplett zurück schicken und nicht dran herum Doktern 

hier im Forum PC zusammenstellen lassen und bei einem vernünftigen Händler zusammenbauen


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*

Stimmt auch wieder. Der Rechner ist ja ganz neu gekauft. 
Man man. Was für ein Schrott einige verkaufen.


----------



## Esinger (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*

tüpischer ms tech schrott netzteil
bloss raus mit dem schrott lebensgefahr, sylwesterböller
ms tech netzteile sind der letzte schrott.
rechner killer netzteil
kauf dir ein anschtändiges cougar netzteil dann pfeift es nicht mehr.
ich habe selber eins . läuft 1 a 
gruss eddy
hier ein paar netzteile

http://www.amazon.de/Cougar-CMX550W...UC4G/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1362241609&sr=8-4
http://www.amazon.de/COUGAR-A450-AT...16?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1362241704&sr=1-16
http://www.amazon.de/Cougar-A560-in...25?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1362241751&sr=1-25
,http://www.amazon.de/Cougar-SE400W-...45?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1362241751&sr=1-45
http://hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/27138/Cougar+PowerX+550Watt.article
http://hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/36389/Cougar+A+450+Watt.article
http://hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/72340/Seasonic+G-450,+450+Watt,+80PLUS+Gold.article


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*



Kalif02 schrieb:


> ATX sry..


 
überlabeltes 300-350W Netzteil. Schick den Rechner zurück und kauf dir eines mit einem gescheiten Netzteil.


----------



## Esinger (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*

ne es ist ein richtiger chinaböller 
ms tech eben 
ultron hat das gleiche netzteil im gehäuse


----------



## Rurdo (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*

@Esinger: Ausser deinen Spam"anfällen" seh ich keinen Sinn hinter deinen Beiträgen (1 Post, 7 Zeilen, 4 davon wie schrottig MS Tech ist )

Wie schon alle anderen schreiben, kauf dir ein anständiges NT...
Das komische Verhalten wird am besten mit dem wort "stromschwankungen" erklärt, da das Netzteil anscheinend keine konstante Spannung halten kann...


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2013)

*AW: Neuer PC Pfeift ?! Netzteil??*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Wie schon alle anderen schreiben, kauf dir ein anständiges NT...


 Das ist IMO so ziemlich das schlechteste, was er machen kann...

Denn das verfälscht nur die Statistik von dem Systembuilder, der dann der Meinung wäre, dieses Netzteil wäre toll, weil keines davon zurück kommt bzw nix reklamiert wird - klar, wie auch, wenn jeder Käufer diese Netzteile erst einmal vom User ausgetauscht wird.


Daher: RMA mit Hinweis auf Netzteil. Ich weiß, ist blöde und ziemlich schlecht, wenn das alle machen würden, würde kein Systembuilder mehr solch ein Müll in Rechner rein schrauben...


----------



## KingNothing81 (18. März 2013)

Joa, des Netzteil iss sicherlich eine gewisse "Zeitbombe". Was aber auch noch ne Option wäre, gibts im Bios/UEFI von dem Board sowas wie nen C6 Mode ? Ich hab es schon erlebt, falls die Option aktiv ist, dass der PC ganz jämmerlich unter div. Lastzuständen gefiept hat. C6 aus - Ruhe war im Karton-


----------

